
Obama, at South by Southwest, Backs Law Enforcement in Fight Over Encryption - pcl
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/12/us/politics/obama-heads-to-south-by-southwest-festival-to-talk-about-technology.html
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11270529](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11270529).

------
greenyoda
Previous discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11270529](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11270529)

